# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  اخيرا وصول صور فرحة الجماهير بالسكوهة نرجو الدخول بانتظام

## مرهف

*جاب لجنة التعبئة والجماهير بالمنبر والتراس جوارح المريخ
مدن العاصمة الثلاثة 
الخرطوم بحري والخرطوم وام درمان
بموكب هادر ومن غرائب الصدف اختفاء كل الهليلاب
..
عدسة عبدالعظيم حاج عمر - عبدالعزيز 24
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*في انتظار الزعيمين عبالعظيم وعزو
...

*

----------


## الدسكو

*مبروك يا مرهف
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*فى  الأنتظار
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

فى  الأنتظار



كلنا في الانتظار وينك يا عزو؟
 





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

مبروك يا مرهف



 يباركوا ليك دوري الابطال يا رب
...
 
*

----------


## fanan

*منتظرين
                        	*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووك
وعقبال طبق الحنة فى المقبرة 
واهم شئ بطولة خارجية
*

----------


## كورموج

*في الانتظاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااار
والف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

في انتظار الزعيمين عبالعظيم وعزو
...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
البقي دا عبد العظيم وداك عزو شنو يا ريس 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالمريخ
					

الف مبروووووووووووووووووك
وعقبال طبق الحنة فى المقبرة 
واهم شئ بطولة خارجية



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان شاء الله يا ود المريخ
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كورموج
					

في الانتظاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااار
والف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انتظرو برااااااااااااااااكم انا اشي انوووووووووم 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

جاب لجنة التعبئة والجماهير بالمنبر والتراس جوارح المريخ

مدن العاصمة الثلاثة 
الخرطوم بحري والخرطوم وام درمان
بموكب هادر ومن غرائب الصدف اختفاء كل الهليلاب
..
عدسة عبدالعظيم حاج عمر - عبدالعزيز 24
...



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ومن غرائب الصدف ايضا انهم ما مرو بي كافوري 
*

----------


## DERNA

*سواها ساكواها ... ولا يخاف عقباهــــــــا
*

----------


## طه شبرا

*بالغتو يا شباب..
يعني يا مرهف هسع في داعي...
الناس دي فيها المكفيها...
ساساسكواها
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*ترليوووووووووووووووووووووون مبروك
سك سك سك سك سواها
                        	*

----------


## fanan

*يامرهف وين الصور
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ناس الصور وين
دساهم سكواها وللا شنو ؟؟
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

كلنا في الانتظار وينك يا عزو؟
 
 
 




معليش يا أخوانا أمبارح مساهرين ... السواها ساكواها ما هينة ...

الصور بطرف عبد العظيم وأواب ...
*

----------


## ياسر مصطفي

*ما مشكلة الصور في الذاكرة شفتوا صورة باص الحضري؟
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*الف الف مبرووووك
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودالمريخ
					

الف مبروووووووووووووووووك
وعقبال طبق الحنة فى المقبرة 
واهم شئ بطولة خارجية



 ودالمريخ معذب الجلافيط بمنتديات كورة 
الف مبروك يا روعة 
*

----------


## طارق الامين

*ووووووووووووووين الصور يا جماعه
                        	*

----------


## د. معاوية دفع الله

*طيب ما عايزين صور احكوا لينا بس .. صعبة دي؟ ها ها ها .. ترليون مبروك للجميع
                        	*

----------


## abu basil

*wain alsour ya nas mabroooooooooooooooooooooook
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*يا ناس التعبئة فشلتونا
 :3'mza:

 ...
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام ليكم ورحمة الله
الحمد لله مشيت نمت يا مرهف 
*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

 ودالمريخ معذب الجلافيط بمنتديات كورة 
الف مبروك يا روعة 



 
مرحب حبابك ياملك
الله ابارك فيك
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*شريتونا زي شرت ساكواها للمعز
*

----------


## ودالمريخ

*اين الصور
هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## أبو علي

*دى شتله ولا شنو يا مرهف ؟؟
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*الف الف مبروووووك
لكل الصفوة..ولكل اعضاء مجلس الادارة
والاعبين وجماهير الزعيم
واملنا فى الكاس الخارجية
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو علي
					

دى شتله ولا شنو يا مرهف ؟؟



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اذا كانت شتلة كان بقت شجرة اسي
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ومن غرائب الصدف ايضا انهم ما مرو بي كافوري 



والله كافوري دي بالذات مرينا بيها ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*بعض الصور (منقولة من الشبكة) نتصبر بيها لحدي ما عبد العظيم يطلع من الحالة السواها ساكواها ...

عظمة بالجلابية الحمراء أمام النادي


*

----------


## Deimos

*
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

والله كافوري دي بالذات مرينا بيها ...




ياخوي ما دايرين كلام
دايرين بيان بالصور
:00001776:
...

*

----------


## Deimos

*


*

----------


## Deimos

*


*

----------


## مرهف

*ياخوي كما عندك الصور
 نحن صابرين ما عندك مشكلة ننتظر عبدالعظيم
:1 (39):
 بس خليك من النقل
:c030:
...

*

----------


## Deimos

*تم إغلاق شارع العرضة بأمر الجماهير حتي الساعات الأولي من صباح اليوم ...
جماهير المريخ تطوف شوارع العاصمة حارة حارة وزنقة وزنقة ولا أثر لأي جلفوط ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ياخوي كما عندك الصور
 نحن صابرين ما عندك مشكلة ننتظر عبدالعظيم
:1 (39):
 بس خليك من النقل
:c030:
...





غايتو أنا برة :568: ... الكاميرا كانت عند عبد العظيم هو بصور وأنا بولع النار لمن حرقت يدي :blb7: ورشيدي يتفرج :smail: ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*A Alfadel, م عوض حبشي, ممدوح بقاري, Abobakr ramdan, abou alla, abu basil, Abu RR, مانديلا-89, مبارك علي حسين, مبشر عوض, أبو علي, africanu, ahmed alsaid, آدم البزعى, أحمد محمد الحاج, محمد العليقي, محمد احمد, محمد خيرى, محمد سالم, محمد زين العابدين, محمد عثمان شمو, محمد عبده, محمدطيب, محمود المريخابي, محمود الحسن, مجاهد محمد الهادي, ميدو1, Aladdin, alajabalajeeb, alamal, Alkisar, andy09, مريخابي مووووت, مريخابي شارع الخزان, مريخابي و افتخر, مريخابي كسلاوي, مرهف, asimayis, ayman akoud, az3d, azzreem, ام ريتا, الأبيض ضميرك, المكاجر, الاستاذ, الحارث, الدسكو, الحوشابي, الحضري جا, الصادق عبد الوهاب, الشائب, الصفوى, الشوق غلاب, الغسينابي, الفاتح الياباني, النجيييض, النســــــ24ــر, الوطن الغالي, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابراهيم خلف الله, ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ابو متاب, ابولين, ابواخلاص, ابوبكر, احمد جبريل, احمر, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ايدهو, اسماعيل, اصحاب السياده, انا سوداني انا, dawzna, DERNA, Dndrawi EL sir, doshka, بحاري, elsmani, ezoo2t, توفيق, fanan, farandakas, hani222, hass6666, hishamkh11, د. معاوية دفع الله, د.اسامه, جمال البشير, جمال بلل, جلابي, خلف الله الهادى, ibrahim s, خالد سليمان طه, خالد عيساوي, ياسر محجوب محى الدين, ياسر مصطفي, حافظ النور, حسن بدري, حسن يوسف, حووصه الصغير, jafaros, jamal85, khaled elamin, khalidtv, lacke of love, majedsiddig, makkawi, midris3, mnusur, monzir ana, Mouiz, mozamel1, mub25, musab aljak, رياض عباس بخيت, nona, شمس الدين شريف, سامي هردة, ستيفن وورغو, زياد-ودالفضل, شيبا, صديق, سيف الاسلام, omer shams, osman, RED PLANET, sinco, sonstar, tahoory, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, عامر بحيري, عباس التنقر, عبدالعزيز24, عجبكو(ميسي), غربه, عرفوكش, waleed salih, yassirali66, فارس المريخ, فارس البطانه, yousif, فواز المريخابي, ziyada, هيثم مبارك, هيثم جدو, هجو الأقرع, نادرالداني, ود من الله, ود البقعة, ود الدمام, ود الحتانه, ود الزعيم, ودالمريخ, نزار ادم, طارق حامد, طارق عثمان, طه شبرا, طوكراوي, قنوان, كدكول, كراكة, كركبة2010, كورموج, كورنجى


ماكان فيها داعي نتلوم مع الجماعة ديل ...
*

----------


## عبدوش موسي

*اتير سكاها وسكواها سواها ساساساساساالسلام عليكم
                        	*

----------


## عبدوش موسي

*نمل في نمل قال يوم الجمعة جمعة الردع الهلالي  تهتهتهتهتهتهت قالوا هم ولم نقل نحنوا
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

يا ناس التعبئة فشلتونا

:3'mza: 

...



 اخى مرهف وعبره لكل الاحبة
بعد السلام 
لقد كنت طريح الفراش منذ ليلة الكرة مما تسبب فى تأخير الصور وقد زارنى الاخ حافظ وسلمته الصور وسوف يقوم بانزالها
لكم منا العتبى .. والظاهر كبرنا المريخ غالب مغلوب بنرقد
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

اخى مرهف وعبره لكل الاحبة

بعد السلام 
لقد كنت طريح الفراش منذ ليلة الكرة مما تسبب فى تأخير الصور وقد زارنى الاخ حافظ وسلمته الصور وسوف يقوم بانزالها

لكم منا العتبى .. والظاهر كبرنا المريخ غالب مغلوب بنرقد



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
 :ooh: من عبد العزيز لي عبد العظيم من عبد العظيم لي حافظ
وينك يا حافظ اوعك تقول عند خالد عيساوي :blb6:
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*السلام عليكم
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

 اخى مرهف وعبره لكل الاحبة
بعد السلام 
لقد كنت طريح الفراش منذ ليلة الكرة مما تسبب فى تأخير الصور وقد زارنى الاخ حافظ وسلمته الصور وسوف يقوم بانزالها
لكم منا العتبى .. والظاهر كبرنا المريخ غالب مغلوب بنرقد




الف حمدا لله ع سلامتك يا عظمة ..
أجر وعافية ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## فوزي عاشق المريخ

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك  لكل الصفوة بالداخل والخارج
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

غايتو أنا برة :568: ... الكاميرا كانت عند عبد العظيم هو بصور وأنا بولع النار لمن حرقت يدي :blb7: ورشيدي يتفرج :smail: ...



يا عزو انا كنت مع الجوارح وانا منتظر الصور بس النار المولعه ماتكون حرقت الصور ننتظر وله نمشى ونجى  :ANSmile26:
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*[url=http://merrikhabonline.net/up//uploads/images/MerrOnLin-5041278450.jpg]

[/url]



*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





*

----------


## حافظ النور

*



*

----------


## حافظ النور

*



*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





*

----------


## حافظ النور

*




*

----------


## حافظ النور

*



*

----------


## حافظ النور

*




*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





*

----------


## حافظ النور

*




*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





*

----------


## حافظ النور

*






*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
:ooh: من عبد العزيز لي عبد العظيم من عبد العظيم لي حافظ
وينك يا حافظ اوعك تقول عند خالد عيساوي :blb6:



كفر الله سيئاتك ياخالد عيساوى ومشكور على الاهتمام
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





*

----------


## حافظ النور

*






*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





*

----------


## حافظ النور

*






*

----------


## حافظ النور

*تم بحمد الله
وناسف للتاخير نسبة لوعكة خفيفة المت بالحبيب عبد العظيم
بعد السهر حتى الصباح فرحا بالسكوهة . وهو الان بخير والحمد لله
*

----------


## looly

*مبروك الانتصار وحمدا لله على سلامة الاخ عبد العظيم
                        	*

----------


## عبدوش موسي

*سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلام صفوة سلام من سكواها اللحق الجماعة امات طه
                        	*

----------


## عبدوش موسي

*سلامتك عبد العظيم (استعمل حبوب سكواهين حبة واحدة كل فوز)
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الف سلامة ليه وربنا يقومو بي السلامة 
وتسلمو على الصور
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف حمد الله علي السلامة ...
*

----------


## بحاري

*مشكووووووووور   يا حافظ  النوووووووور
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا حافظ النور على الروائع 
ومسامحنك على التاخير مادام بالروعة دي

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*السلام عليكم ياصفوه 
معليش علي التخريمه دي بس عندي شوية عتاب دايرو يصل لي منتدي محبي المريخ عن طريق زول مشترك معاهم انا عندي عضويه ليها 15 يوم مااتفعلت وثناني زول معرووووف في المنتدي داير اعرف علا المانع خير
                        	*

----------


## جقدول

*
شكرا يا شباب على روائع صور الصفوة وهم يحتفلون بالفوز على اهل الكفوة 

ال هليل بن زرقان جلافيط اخر الزمان  

شكرا للاخ للصفوة عبد العظيم  وعبد العزيز والشكر للعزيز - حافظ النور 

ومبروك انتصار الزعيم لكل صفوي في جميع بقاع الدنيا 
*

----------


## أوهاج

*بسم الله ماشاء الله
شكراً عزنا شكراً عبد العظيم شكراً هندسة شكراً شباب
إبداع وشلالات فرح
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*كفاره وسلامتك الف سلامه يا عبدالعظيم
ومشكورين عبعزيز وحافظ النور وربنا يخليكم لى مريخاب اون لاين
وان شاء الله دايما منتصرين !!
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون  مصعب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نرجو    من  البدرى   الأنتباه    لمسألة   صانع   اللعب   دى
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*شكل    الزعيم    تغير   بعد   دخول     العجب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يجب  أدخال    قلق
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

السلام عليكم ياصفوه 
معليش علي التخريمه دي بس عندي شوية عتاب دايرو يصل لي منتدي محبي المريخ عن طريق زول مشترك معاهم انا عندي عضويه ليها 15 يوم مااتفعلت وثناني زول معرووووف في المنتدي داير اعرف علا المانع خير



عليك بحسين يوسف ... رسل ليه في الخاص وهو يفعل ليك إن شاء الله ...
http://www.merrikhabonline.net/vb/member.php?u=432
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

* 
التحية والتقدير لكل من مر علينا وسأل عنا 
صفوة احبكم




سكوهه
الابيض ضميرك مشتاقين واخبار الجاموسه شنو

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

عليك بحسين يوسف ... رسل ليه في الخاص وهو يفعل ليك إن شاء الله ...
http://www.merrikhabonline.net/vb/member.php?u=432



 شكرا الاخ عبد العزيز 24
انا الموضوع دا خليتو والهدف من المنتديات الواحد يعرف اخبار فريقو وكفايه علينا هذا المنبر الرائع
                        	*

----------

